# Feeding the Birds



## ossian (Apr 5, 2016)

Do you feed the birds in your garden or park? I put out sunflower seeds for them and love to see what comes to the feeders. Generally it is the same birds who come back to the feeder - tits, chaffinches, goldfinches, greenfinches, siskins, robins. But larger birds like starlings and blackbirds also appear. Pigeons wait below the feeders to catch what falls to the ground and make a pretty decent job of clearing up the crumbs.

The starlings are a pest as they have been nesting in the roof for years and have caused a fair amount of damage. And the pigeons are messy. I could do without those.

Occasionally we get a sparrowhawk in the garden who waits to prey on the smaller birds leaving me to remove the remains once he has had his fill. 

And, of course, squirrels muscle in too. But unless they start to destroy the feeders, I leave them to get on with it.

Sadly, we no longer get yellowhammers in the garden. They were pretty common at one time and I could have up to 7 feeding at one time. However, now they have gone. Possibly as I no longer put out maize based food. They seemed to enjoy that and fed from the ground. 

Anyway, I would love to hear from others who feed the birds.


----------



## ossian (Apr 5, 2016)

And not to forget........



Him!!!!  Notice the bits of green plastic on the tray where he had chewed my feeder to bits!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 5, 2016)

We have bird feeders in our garden and put in bird nuts. Occasionally we see a red squirrel.

Got some good pics I can share when I get home. On my phone now.


----------



## Redd (Apr 5, 2016)

Beautiful pictures. I too Love feeding the birds and get a variety of colour here as I am in the country. 

A tip for those raiding rascals known as squirrels. Get some petroleum jelly and grease the pole the feeder sits on half way up.

 Mr. Squirrel will start to climb, hit the jelly and slide down. Works for me.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 5, 2016)

Redd our squirrels are red and are endangered, so the rare time they get into the bird nuts I'll allow it.  

These are from our back garden"


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 5, 2016)

I do indeed feed the birds.  I have a number of feeders set up on two poles and it's not unusual to see cardinals, finches, nuthatches, titmice, chickadees, wrens, juncos and of course sparrows.  We sometimes get bluejays.  In fact last night I topped off the feeders because of all the snow.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 5, 2016)

A few final shots.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 5, 2016)

Redd said:


> Beautiful pictures. I too Love feeding the birds and get a variety of colour here as I am in the country.
> 
> A tip for those raiding rascals known as squirrels. Get some petroleum jelly and grease the pole the feeder sits on half way up.
> 
> Mr. Squirrel will start to climb, hit the jelly and slide down. Works for me.



I have a squirrel baffle that is a long tube with a hole in the top.  It attaches to the center pole from which the feeders hang.  It's wide enough that they can't get around it and hollow so they crawl up inside, but have nowhere to go.


----------



## ossian (Apr 5, 2016)

Redd said:


> Beautiful pictures. I too Love feeding the birds and get a variety of colour here as I am in the country.
> 
> A tip for those raiding rascals known as squirrels. Get some petroleum jelly and grease the pole the feeder sits on half way up.
> 
> Mr. Squirrel will start to climb, hit the jelly and slide down. Works for me.


You must have fun watching the squirrels sliding down that pole. I may try it just for that.

However, this is what I do to keep them away. 



I put two hanging baskets together and protect the feeder from the squirrels and larger birds.


----------



## ossian (Apr 5, 2016)

Great birds, Bob. What are the red ones and the yellow ones? I can tell they are finches but not ones that we get around here.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 5, 2016)

My nemesis is the house sparrow.  They arrive in flocks and descend on the feeders and crowd out the other birds.  Flying rats they are.


----------



## ossian (Apr 5, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Redd our squirrels are red and are endangered, so the rare time they get into the bird nuts I'll allow it.
> 
> These are from our back garden"


Ameriscot, you are so lucky to have reds. I would have thought that they greys would have colonised your part of Scotland too. I hope you have built a barrier! :bigwink:


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 5, 2016)

ossian said:


> Greta birds, Bob. What are the red ones and the yellow ones? I can tell they are finches but not ones that we get around here.



The red ones are the Northern Cardinals.  Yellow ones are Gold Finches.  We get quite a few each year.  The males have just brought out their bright yellow plumage.


----------



## ossian (Apr 5, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> The red ones are the Northern Cardinals.  Yellow ones are Gold Finches.  We get quite a few each year.  The males have just brought out their bright yellow plumage.


We dont get cardinals, Bob. But it is really interesting that the yellow ones are gold finches. Our goldfinches are those in my top pics. With red, white black heads.

And house sparrows are in decline here. We get lots around my house, but they are smaller than most other birds and therefore lower in the pecking order. However, generally there is some concern over their declining numbers in the UK.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 5, 2016)

Got hummingbirds last year.  Can't wait for them to come back this year.  I will plan some flowers in the back designed to attract them.


----------



## ossian (Apr 5, 2016)

And those we certainly do not get, Bob. Lovely wee things.


----------



## jujube (Apr 5, 2016)

My daughter lives in the pinewoods and has a fox squirrel who considers the birdfeeder his personal property.  He sits there and chirps/clucks/squawls if *his* feeder is empty.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 5, 2016)

This past year I experimented with making my own "bark butter", made from rendered beef suet, oatmeal, cornmeal, peanut butter and some sunflower seeds.  Came out great.  The birds love it.  I spread it on a rough plank that's attached to the pole.  The woodpeckers and nuthatches go crazy for it.  Even the bluejays go for this stuff.


----------



## Redd (Apr 5, 2016)

Bob, that shot you took of the cardinal feeding the baby belongs in a magazine. Beautiful and rare as they are usually so wary when the young are about.

Ossian, that is a great idea of the two hanging baskets together to outwit the squirrels.

Here we get the black and grey squirrels, both nuisances. But I do admit to throwing peanuts on the ground for them to make up for the petroleum jelly pole.

Hummingbirds will be back soon here too. Last year was a constant whirl of activity. I suspend the feeder directly over a red mandevilla vine and to attract them spray a floral body mist perfume on the wood above the feeder.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 5, 2016)

Redd said:


> Bob, that shot you took of the cardinal feeding the baby belongs in a magazine. Beautiful and rare as they are usually so wary when the young are about.
> 
> Ossian, that is a great idea of the two hanging baskets together to outwit the squirrels.
> 
> ...



Thanks Redd.  Was fortunate to be home at the time, recovering from surgery.  The feeder was right off my back deck and we have a window a few feet away.  Enjoyed seeing this important moment.  Often I'll hear the young off in the trees and bushes.  The adults will bring food to them from the feeders.


----------



## ossian (Apr 5, 2016)

Redd said:


> Bob, that shot you took of the cardinal feeding the baby belongs in a magazine. Beautiful and rare as they are usually so wary when the young are about.
> 
> Ossian, that is a great idea of the two hanging baskets together to outwit the squirrels.
> 
> ...


In Scotland we are quite lucky as we still have large areas of the country populated by reds. The greys have colonised the central and southern part of Scotland, but the more remote parts of the South, West and the Highlands have retained the reds. They are monitored closely to ensure that the reds survive, so there is hope for them.

A couple of years back, I was walking after a storm. The wind was still very strong and close to my home I saw an albino squirrel. It sat on a fence and let me get quite close to it. Eventually it got bored of me and scampered along the fence and up into a tree. I have never seen another albino. But we do get the occasional blacks. But I have not seen them.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 5, 2016)

ossian said:


> Ameriscot, you are so lucky to have reds. I would have thought that they greys would have colonised your part of Scotland too. I hope you have built a barrier! :bigwink:



We don't see the reds often, but the greys are the enemy here!  I can't even remember the last time I saw either one.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 5, 2016)

Great shots, Bob!!


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 5, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Great shots, Bob!!



Thanks Annie.  I'll have to get some new ones this year, possibly from up on my hill with a telephoto.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 5, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Thanks Annie.  I'll have to get some new ones this year, possibly from up on my hill with a telephoto.



I sometimes set up my telephoto on the tripod at the patio doors in the back which overlook the feeders.  I'm ready to wander around outside and get some new flower photos (as if thousands weren't enough!), and to see if we have some new baby lambs down the road for cute photos.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 5, 2016)

ossian said:


> In Scotland we are quite lucky as we still have large areas of the country populated by reds. The greys have colonised the central and southern part of Scotland, but the more remote parts of the South, West and the Highlands have retained the reds. They are monitored closely to ensure that the reds survive, so there is hope for them.
> 
> A couple of years back, I was walking after a storm. The wind was still very strong and close to my home I saw an albino squirrel. It sat on a fence and let me get quite close to it. Eventually it got bored of me and scampered along the fence and up into a tree. I have never seen another albino. But we do get the occasional blacks. But I have not seen them.



I have been known to swerve the car or slam on the brakes when a red squirrel ran in front of the car.  Fortunately no accidents resulted.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2016)

We used to have bird feeders years ago, but no longer have them.  Our yard has pine and spruce trees and we've had fruit trees in the past, currently just a pear.  The birds used to pick our cherry tree bare, even when we tried to net it, they'd make their way inside the netting.

 The birds are very much at home in our yard, from the smallest ones to even red tailed hawks.  There are nests all over the place and we really enjoy watching the birds every day.  No shortage of squirrels too, and often the larger birds, like Magpies, will aggressively chase them from their nests.

I love the photos here, thanks to all of you who posted.....beautiful.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 5, 2016)

I do have a bird feeder but I feel some guilt filling it. Several of our cats are outside during the day...I don't want the poor birdies to be sitting ducks.


----------



## ossian (Apr 5, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> We used to have bird feeders years ago, but no longer have them.  Our yard has pine and spruce trees and we've had fruit trees in the past, currently just a pear.  The birds used to pick our cherry tree bare, even when we tried to net it, they'd make their way inside the netting.
> 
> The birds are very much at home in our yard, from the smallest ones to even red tailed hawks.  There are nests all over the place and we really enjoy watching the birds every day.  No shortage of squirrels too, and often the larger birds, like Magpies, will aggressively chase them from their nests.
> 
> I love the photos here, thanks to all of you who posted.....beautiful.


That is a great pic of the hawk. We dont have those here, but it may be similar to our sparrowhawks.


----------



## ossian (Apr 5, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I do have a bird feeder but I feel some guilt filling it. Several of our cats are outside during the day...I don't want the poor birdies to be sitting ducks.


Oh dear! That is a bit of a problem! And if you place them up high, the poor cats will feel like you are teasing them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2016)

I have to sometimes protect the cat from the birds in my yard.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 5, 2016)

Your poor kitty! Levon is like the Godfather...he knows where all the bodies are


----------



## ossian (Apr 5, 2016)

I knew that I had a pic of our sparrowhawk lurking around somewhere. Here he is having his 'dinner'. ops1:



Not a great pic but then he was not likely to hang around long enough to pose for me.


----------



## tortiecat (Apr 6, 2016)

Thank you all for your lovely pictures.
I truly miss my birds, occasionally see cardinals, or blue jays
and I hear the gold finches, but we are not encouraged to
feed the birds here because of the sea gulls.


----------



## ossian (Apr 7, 2016)

tortiecat said:


> Thank you all for your lovely pictures.
> I truly miss my birds, occasionally see cardinals, or blue jays
> and I hear the gold finches, but we are not encouraged to
> feed the birds here because of the sea gulls.


You know, tortiecat, I noticed yesterday that the garden was full of pigeons waiting to feed from the food scattered by the smaller birds. A few years ago, we had a couple of collared doves and a woodpigeon in the garden. Now the pigeon numbers have increased considerably. Last year, I stopped feeding the birds for a short time because of the pigeons. I actually put together the hanging basket arrangement shown in the earlier pic mostly to keep the pigeons off the feeders. It did work, but they still come around and make such a mess of the patio, the gutters, etc. So, I am thinking that even this early in the spring, I will need to stop feeding the birds. The pigeons have already nested in trees in the garden, so it is a sure sign that they are beginning to colonise.

It is a shame as the smaller birds will simply move to where they will get food.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 7, 2016)

We rarely see a pigeon in the yard, but the Morning Doves are always here and can dominate a feeder for long stretches.  I sometimes chase them off.


----------



## Redd (Apr 7, 2016)

I stopped buying a seed mix that contained cracked corn as I read that was a favourite of the mourning doves. They still come anyway and sift through the seed scattering it all over in the hopes of finding something to their liking.

Oh well, the juncos are ground feeders and are happy to dine on what the doves throw overboard.

Good with the bad.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 7, 2016)

Redd said:


> I stopped buying a seed mix that contained cracked corn as I read that was a favourite of the mourning doves. They still come anyway and sift through the seed scattering it all over in the hopes of finding something to their liking.
> 
> Oh well, the juncos are ground feeders and are happy to dine on what the doves throw overboard.
> 
> Good with the bad.


The doves are huge fans of safflower seeds and will sit on the feeder gorging themselves.  You're right about seed mixes with cracked corn.  I stay away from those.  Mostly I use sunflower seeds/hearts, safflower (the cardinals love it) and thistle seed for the finches.  Bark butter or raw suet for the woodpeckers.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 8, 2016)

We do not have any feeders out, but the wife does toss out bread for the birds and bunnies..

I also provided free housing for the birds..
.

.


----------



## ossian (Apr 8, 2016)

What????  :what1:

You mean you dont even charge a rent, Ken?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 8, 2016)

ossian said:


> What????  :what1:
> 
> You mean you dont even charge a rent, Ken?



Nope, as long as they continue to eat as many bugs as they want!!


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 28, 2016)

Took these this morning in my yard.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2016)

Such beautiful birds Bob. While out with a friend, I recently saw the first bluebirds I have seen in twenty five years. Reintroduced to their native habitat of Gary Oaks, here on the island, several years ago, they appear to be thriving. As are our bees!


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 28, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Such beautiful birds Bob. While out with a friend, I recently saw the first bluebirds I have seen in twenty five years. Reintroduced to their native habitat of Gary Oaks, here on the island, several years ago, they appear to be thriving. As are our bees!



Thanks Shalimar.  Yesterday on a walk in a state forest on the outskirts of a marsh, I saw my first bluebird in many years.  It was gorgeous.  Sadly, he flitted away before I could get my camera out.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 8, 2016)

I did not take this shot, but was excited to see this bird on my feeder today.  A red breasted Grosbeak.  Only the 2nd time I've seen one visiting my feeders.  He's been here twice, so hope he'll stick around this season.


----------



## Redd (May 8, 2016)

I have had the Grosbeaks occasionally, they seem to move on but are a treat to observe when they are here. 

Had a pair of downy's at the feeder today and then another male swooped in and all h_ll broke loose. Territory is mine said the resident pair.

Also a Flicker on the lawn, I love their call, seems almost like they are laughing.


----------



## ossian (May 9, 2016)

We don't have Grosbeaks here. They look a bit like our Goldfinches but maybe larger. Powerful beak tho. That will rip thru seed in no time.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 9, 2016)

Was also pleased to see a Baltimore Oriole around the yard this morning.  Beautiful birds.


----------

